# Hello from Wisconsin



## erikjacobson87 (Aug 4, 2018)

Hey everyone, 
I'm pretty new into smoking. I started last year doing a few chickens on a hand me down bullet. I liked it so much I decided to take the plunge and get an Oklahoma Joe Highland. So far I love the product and can't wait to practice and learn more!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 5, 2018)

Welcome to the site, glad to have ya aboard.

Chris


----------



## SmokinLogs (Aug 5, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Indiana! You picked a good smoker. A lot of guys here swear by the OKJoe. Thanks for joining. Hope to see some Q views soon!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 5, 2018)

Welcome aboard. I too have the Highland and it has been amazing for me. I’m certain that you will find lots of help and inspiration here just like I have.

George


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 5, 2018)

Hey Hey Fellow Wisconsinite! We'll slowly take over and no one will notice..!

Might be high time we start looking into a SMF meet up for us in Cheeselandia!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum glad to have you on board.

Warren


----------



## erikjacobson87 (Aug 5, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Hey Hey Fellow Wisconsinite! We'll slowly take over and no one will notice..!
> 
> Might be high time we start looking into a SMF meet up for us in Cheeselandia!



Totally! Since you're just up in Neenah I should have you come down to Oshkosh for a cook out!


----------



## erikjacobson87 (Aug 5, 2018)

I'll be doing 2 9Lb butts on Tuesday for a block party, I'll try to post some pictures!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 5, 2018)

Ha Erik...I'm in Neenah!


----------



## erikjacobson87 (Aug 8, 2018)

Here's how the butts I did yesterday turned out!

before the wrap...







After and finished!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 8, 2018)

Looks good to me! I got some relatives coming over this weekend for Brisket, get that unthawing in my fridge right now. Hopefully I turn out a good one.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 8, 2018)

Great looking cook there guy.

Warren


----------



## kit s (Aug 8, 2018)

Welcome from smokey Cal.


----------

